# Get Grumpy



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Yesterday i turned 62. After a morning of seasonal trails maintenance and a short ride enjoying the sun i rested.
Thinking, i realized over the last 4-5 years my grumpy side is emerging.

This is only my point of view, but i see it in a good way. I am not always complaining about everything but get out of my way.
I feel some urgency. I might be here an other 30 years but some hillness or accident might limit me.
I know what i want and i go for it.
If you plan on having a birthday i suggest it is worth a week of celebration.
ENJOY YOUR LIFE :yesnod:


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

Exactly. I'll be 68 in April and I'm having a blast riding my Ripmo. Outta the way Whippersnappers!


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Been 62 for 7 months now. I'm not feeling the 'grumpyness' but I think I understand the 'urgency'. 

For me it's a bit more 'impatient'.

I'm having a tougher time with these transition months (0-7deg C, rainy, wet, crappy trails, too miserable to hike, blah blah). I want to get in the van and drive to good weather. 

I'm the only contact near for my aged father (in care w/memory & health issues)

I go and my wife, who still works, understands and is ok with me going but 2-max 3 weeks is all I like to be away (dad/marriage) She says 3-4 years of work left for her (impatient!). We won't travel as carefree as I do now but I'm hoping to be in nicer weather for longer. 

Until then.... plan the next sortie.....and get the honey do list done!

See you on the trails.....some place warm!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Can2pir said:


> Been 62 for 7 months now. I'm not feeling the 'grumpyness' but I think I understand the 'urgency'.
> 
> For me it's a bit more 'impatient'.
> 
> ...


Ya, without any kid i care for my old mom but lucky me my sister and brother also do. Then i can live anywhere, that will be close to trails.
I can almost say i am impatient for her to leave.
She does, those last 2 years after my dad died, 65 years together.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

No urgency here, but I’m only fifty four so maybe I’m too young 

I don’t think patience has to get shorter with age, but one can certainly develop an attitude about their place in the world.

My plan is to become more at peace, more patient, and less irritable over time.

I agree birthdays should last at least a week, but on my birthday I like to give gifts to my family or at least share a gift.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

No urgency here, either. Maybe because I've only just turned 53, who knows?

Nonetheless, I feel that I have turned a corner with my overall self within the last 2-3mos. 

I feel more at peace. Less impatient, and irritable. 

I also find myself not hanging onto stuff like I used to, and really old hangups seem to be falling by the wayside, as well!

Keep on riding!
No bad days!
\m/


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe the fact that my dad died 2 years ago and my mom will probably within 3 years plays a role.
It might be a little kick telling you are mortal, logically my generation is next.
I am at peace generaly and not impatient about everything but every year counts more when the number in the bank slowly drips.
I definitely ride more, life is good :thumbsup:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

33red said:


> Maybe the fact that my dad died 2 years ago and my mom will probably within 3 years plays a role.
> It might be a little kick telling you are mortal, logically my generation is next.
> I am at peace generaly and not impatient about everything but every year counts more when the number in the bank slowly drips.
> I definitely ride more, life is good :thumbsup:


Not to be morbid, but we all die, it's just the way of life.

It might be better to remember the ones who are gone by honoring the ones who are still here, just saying ...

The number in the bank has been dripping since we were born, it drips no faster nor slower, it is constant.

The nail to pound home is taking care of yourself when you're younger so you have more drips in your bank.

This ^ might be a good reason to spend more time being patient and helping young people by example.

When I'm "old" and can't get it like I want to, I want to spend my free time working on trails and help young riders get started; teach em by example


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I am 59, and I am completely at peace with the world, as long as people stay the hell off of my lawn.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

honkinunit said:


> I am 59, and I am completely at peace with the world, as long as people stay the hell off of my lawn.


Ha! Perfect!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

In my young 50's, I can appreciate what's being shared by you elder guys out here. 

It's funny, I've always kind of held a sense of urgency to enjoy certain things, such as a nice sunrise, or just getting outside on nice days. There's a tiny voice telling me to do these things with no clear reason why. I certainly am not at the point of recognizing my mortality, etc. 

As for impatience and irritability...depends on the day and situation. Some things I can handle much more calmly than years past, while other things light me up in seconds (ex. sh*tty drivers).

Anyway, interesting thread!!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

In my 50's, I realized more clearly than before the importance of trying to make each day as good as it can be. Sometimes, you are dealt a bad hand on a certain day, but it is still important to bring some sunshine into it.

For me, it comes down to slowing down for each moment and interaction and trying to be present and positively engaged in that moment.

So that also means not allowing for grumpy attitudes.

I actively avoid negative people as part of this life strategy. In the 2 forums I participate in, I even went so far as to recently put the first person ever on ignore so I don't see their endless negativity. 

A choice some would sneer at, but it works for me.

If you want to make the world a better place, take a look at yourself and make a change. Not a fan, but I have liked this lyric from the Michael Jackson song since the first time I heard it.

You get what you give. Give grumpy, you are sure to get it back.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

66 here, so listen up, kiddies. It's that "hillness" that's gonna get you in the long run. But no need to be grumpy about it. It's "nature's way"-quick........who wrote /performed the song by that name?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

As young people nowadays say, "OK Boomer."

Grumpiness I can tolerate. Intolerance I cannot.



Yeah, I know.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I am an impatient man. Always have been. Now, at 58, I am less patient, and urgency is kicking in. I is what I is.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Ladmo said:


> So that also means not allowing for grumpy attitudes.
> 
> I actively avoid negative people as part of this life strategy. In the 2 forums I participate in, I even went so far as to recently put the first person ever on ignore so I don't see their endless negativity.
> 
> ...


I pull that move on Facebook from time to time. I get sick of seeing political nonsense spewed from the same 'friends' in a relentless fashion, so I 'hide' them for 30 days, or permanently do so. Why be exposed to the negativity if I have the choice, right?

I used to engage, but have learned that it is fruitless and angering.


----------



## bentconvert (Dec 2, 2006)

"nature's way"- Spirit


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

fredcook said:


> I am an impatient man. Always have been.


Same here, but I'm trying to be better at it, then I have to drive in my neighborhood, and that just makes me grumpy and impatient all over again.

Watching Mom deteriorate mentally has been a tough lesson, life is too short, so we have to make the best of it.

Laughter is the best medicine.. (after riding of course)


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Ladmo said:


> I actively avoid negative people as part of this life strategy. In the 2 forums I participate in, I even went so far as to recently put the first person ever on ignore so I don't see their endless negativity.


There's one person on this forum that I put on ignore due to their negativity and argumentative attitude. It's made this place much more pleasant to not read that person's posts.

Hope to see you out on the trails soon, John.


----------

